# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Zuurgraad

## motorwybe

Ik hoorde dat je om b.v. geen kanker te krijgen je lijf basisch moet houden.
Als dit waar is, hoe zit het dan met het consumeren van karnemelk ? (zuur)
Dat doe ik n.l. iedere morgen met de muesli. 
Ben benieuwd naar jullie mening.

----------


## zirus

Melkzuur in je darmstelsel is m.i. het beste wat je kunt doen. Vooral kefir heeft van nature een breed spectrum aan spijsverterings bacterien. Met de juiste voeding hou je het lichaam gezond. Om kanker te voorkomen is het zaak om die voeding te etendie je lichaam gezond houdt. Vooral hoogenergievoedsel als suikers, koolhydraten zou ik mijden als de pest. Vetzuren als kokosolie, olijfolie en visolie of levertraan in de juiste verhouding geven kanker minder kans. Kefir zorgt voor een sterk immuunsysteem en een goede voedig aan de organen zodanig dat de kankercellen minder gevoed. Muesli zit ook suiker en koolhydraten in, dus dat lijkt mij niet goed. Salade met deels gekookte groenten, zuur gemaakt met kefir, en olijfolie lijkt mij beter. Vis en vlees is goed hoewel varkensvlees minder goed is. Meer staat in makersdiet.nl. Vooral transvetten en oxidanten tasten je gezondheid op lange termijn aan.

----------


## samanta

Er is nooit een relatie gelegd tussen zuur voedsel en kanker Motorwybe. Drink dus gerust karnemelk. Eet veel groenten en fruit en volkorenproducten. Kort gezegd: een mens heeft zowel eiwitten als koolhydraten (zoals b.v. volkorenbrood) nodig. Er is al wel het een en ander bekend over de relatie voedsel en kanker door wetenschappelijk onderzoek, maar er is niet zoiets als je moet dit wel en dat beslist niet eten. Nou ja: veel alcohol is kankerverwekkend en roken ook. Verder, gezond eten en alles met mate en let op je gewicht en beweeg op zijn tijd. Kijk eens op de site van het KWF en het voedingscentrum. Die volgen de laatste wetenschappelijke ontwikkelingen.
Dus muesli met karnemelk als ontbijt: uitstekend. 

Samanta

----------


## motorwybe

Zirius en Samantha.
Hartelijk dank voor jullie geruststellende berichten.
Morgen weer een lekker ontbijtje met karnemelk..... :Smile: 
Motorwybe.

----------

